# Tourenberichte - Übersicht



## Handlampe (17. November 2004)

*Tourenberichte für Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung * 


Ich möchte hier einen Sammelthread für alle Berichteschreiber aufmachen.
Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Geschichte soll es sein, alle Berichte übersichtlich zusammenzufassen. 
Ich hatte mir gedacht, das alle Autoren weiterhin ihre Berichte zu den Touren in den einzelnen Threads verfassen und dann einfach hier einen Link auf den jeweiligen Bericht posten. 
Das soll den Sinn bringen, das man hier einfach und schnell  auch ältere Berichte wiederfinden kann, ohne jeweils in den teilweise seitenlangen Einzelthreads suchen zu müssen.

*Also noch mal:*

Hier bitte keine Berichte, sondern nur den jeweiligen Link posten.

Auch sollten die jeweiligen Kommentare wie z.B. Lobeshymnen bzw. Morddrohungen an den Autor    weiterhin in den anderen Threads geschrieben werden, damit es hier einigermassen übersichtlich bleibt.

Mal schauen wie es sich so entwickelt.


Ich beginne natürlich mit meinem ersten Kurzbericht der 1. offiziellen Team Tomburg Tour:

31.01.04  1.offizielle TT Tour


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2004)

_15.02.04 -_Schlammschlacht 
_07.03.04 -_Schlammpackung Teil 586
_13.03.04 -_TT im 7-Gebirge
_20.03.04 -_Frühlingsverwehung 
_09.04.04 -_Karfreitagstour Teil 1 Teil 2
_17.04.04 _ -Ahrtalrunde 
_20.05.04 -_Vatertagstour auf dem Rheinhöhenweg: Bericht von Ralf  Bericht von mir
_30.05.04 -_TT in der Vulkaneifel
_10.06.04 -_Steinbachrunde 
_04.07.04 -_Ahrtal 
_27.07.04 -_Feierabendrennradtour 
_14.08.04 -_Steinbach 
_18.09.04 -_Wiedtaltour mit Ralf
_19.09.04 -_Einsteigertour in Siegburg 
_10.10.04 -_Müscher Bachgrundfahrt 
_24.10.04 -_Große Herbsttour 
_14.11.04 -_Zur bunten Kuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. November 2004)

Hier die aktuellsten Touren der WBTS-Biker:
*01.11.2004 - Lieserpfad* (Bericht                                      von Jörg) >>>
*29.10.2004 - Ahrtal* >>>
*23.10.2004 - Münsterländchen >>>
**17.10.2004 - Tour                                      ab Vicht*                                      - (Bericht von Twiggy) >>>
*10.10.2004 - Meroder Wald* >>>
*03.10.2004 - Wbts-Jubiläumstour* >>>
*19.09.2004  - Obermaubach - Kalltal - Jägerhaus* >>>
*05.09.2004 - Um den Rursee über den Honigberg >>>*
*...ältere Berichte*


----------



## Handlampe (18. November 2004)

_*28.04.04 -*_Feierabendtauchgang
_*05.05.04 -*_FAR Teil 3 
_*14.07.04 -*_Wetshirtcontest
_*01.09.04 -*_Tour im 5Gebirge 
_*14.09.04 -*_Uphillseminar mit Lüni 
_*01.10.04 -*_SevenMountainAngels


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2004)

Erste Schneerunde:
20.11.2004 durchs Hohe Venn (Roetgen, Stausee Eupen, Ternell und über Haus Steling wieder zurück)


----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2004)

*28.11.04*- 1. Adventsschlammrunde Richtung STBT


----------



## rpo35 (8. Dezember 2004)

05.12.04 Best of Trails (BOT) Nordeifel


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2004)

11.12.2004 Stadtwald Aachen


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2004)

_*12.12.04*_ >> Ahrtalerkundung


----------



## XCRacer (15. Dezember 2004)

*.....*_http://<font face="Arial">weiter?</font></a></i>_


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

dann werde ich mal damit anfangen, Stück für Stück die Touren aus dem Feierabendthread zusammenzustellen:

Dhünntalsperre am 11.05.2004 mit Hardy
Königsforst am 13.05.2004 mit FranG
Wupperberge am 25.05.2004 mit Enrgy
Dhünntalsperre am 01.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Ville am 06.06.2004 mit Ploughman
Wupperberge am 06.06.2004 mit Erngy
Wupperberge am 08.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Dhünntalsperre am 10.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Hardt am 15.06.2004 mit Juchhu
Glessener Höhen am 16.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Wupperberge am 22.06.2004 mit Enrgy
7G am 24.06.2004 mit Handlampe
Wehebachtalsperre am 26.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Eifgental am 28.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K
Dhünntalsperre am 30.06.2004 mit Hardy_aus_K

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Dezember 2004)

19.12.2004 Roetgen/Vicht/Roetgen 

Ps: Hardy: Bitte nur Touren mit Berichten und evtl. Bildern...


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2004)

_*19.12.04*_ >> Day&Nightride zum Michaelsberg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

*31.12.2004*: Jahresabschlußtour (Omerbacher & WBTS-ler)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei die Touren "Dezember 2004" aus dem Feierabendthread:

*05.12.2004: *Wupperberge (ab 2047)

*19.12.2004: *Neanderthal (ab 2165)

*26.12.2004: *Hardt/Königsforst/Lüderich (ab 2185)

*31.12.2004: *Siebengebirge (ab 2242)

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (2. Januar 2005)

_*02.01.05*_ >> Ho Tschi Min: Bericht von mir; GPS von Hardy


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2005)

31.12.2004 - Jahresabschlusstour der MTB-Gruppe Omerbach >>>

 02.01.2005 - Neujahrstour der WBTS-Biker >>>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 31.12.2004 - Jahresabschlusstour der MTB-Gruppe Omerbach >>>



Hatten wir schon...


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2005)

_*16.01.05* _ >> From dawn till day


----------



## rpo35 (16. Januar 2005)

15.01.2005: > MTB-Treff Omerbach (Eschweiler)


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2005)

16.01.2005 - WBTS-Tour "Rurseeblick" >>>


----------



## Deleted 18539 (17. Januar 2005)

15.01.2005 -> Best-Of-Villetrails


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

23.01.2005 > Benefiztour Hohes Venn...  ...45km durch feinste Winterlandschaft...


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

_*30.01.05* _ >> Jubiläumstour


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2005)

*30.01.2005  **- Schneetour                                      ab Breinig *(Bericht von Iggy)

*30.01.2005 - MTB-Treff Omerbach - Tour zum Krawutschketurm* (Bericht von Cheng)


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2005)

05.02.2005 >*Rurseeumrundung*


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2005)

_*06.02.05* _ >> Backe Backe Schlammkuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Februar 2005)

06-Feb-2005 -> Rurberg-Belgenbachtal-RotheKreuz-Einruhr


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

_*07.02.05* _ >> Rosenmontagszug in Satzvey  Bericht von Herrn Sonntag


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2005)

*08.02.2005* >Veilchendienstag Vor der Haustür (Roetgen)


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2005)

_*08.03.05* _ >> Schneematschnachtfahrt im 7Gebirge


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2005)

Ups...den Thread hab ich ganz vergessen...  ...Danke für den Wink Uwe !

*19.02.2005* > Hasselbach -und Schleebachgraben im Schnee (links)
*26.02.2005* > Tiefschnee "Hardcore" Hohes Venn u. Rurtal (rechts)
*06.03.2005* > Highway To Hell (links)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2005)

*05.03.2005 - Wurmtal-Tour *- Wir machten uns heute 10Uhr vor-meiner-Haustüre in Dürwiß auf, um eine MTB/Crossrad-Tour in das Wurmtal zwischen Würselen und Herzogenrath zu machen... _weiter_

*06.03.2005* - (Bericht von Iggy) -  Kai und meine Wenigkeit haben sich Heute auch nochmal  in den Schnee gewagt... _weiter_

*06.03.2005* - (Bericht von spitfire4) - Heute bin ich auch vor-der-haustür los. Als erstes hieß es Sonnenbrille an    und dann ging es auch schon los... _weiter_

*06.03.2005 *- (Bericht von Happy_User) - Heute habe ich wieder dem frühen Lockruf Folgegeleistet und bin um 9:00 zur Schneetour in die Eifel gestartet... _weiter_


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2005)

*10.03.2005 > *Dreiländertour mit Strassenzwang


----------



## XCRacer (13. März 2005)

13.03.2005 - Rennradtour als WINTERABSCHLUSS


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2005)

*13.03.2005* > Die nächste Strassenorgie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (14. März 2005)

gefahrene Touren von de original Prattdreivers OB (Ostbelgien) findet Ihr hier


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2005)

*19.03.2005* > Restschneetour Hohes Venn und Rur


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

_*20.03.05* _ >> Trailrunde ab Dernau


----------



## rpo35 (25. März 2005)

*22.03.2005* > VDH Rurseeumrundung short
*25.03.2005* > VDH Rurseeumrundung long


----------



## XCRacer (27. März 2005)

26.03.2005 - Ostereiersuche ab der WBTS


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2005)

31.03.2005 > Höhenmeter fressen im Rutal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2005)

*02.04.2005 - Trailkenner-Duell: "Zeigst-Du-mir-zeig-ich-Dir" Part 1 >>>
*


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

*02.04.2005* > VDH Roetgen-Nideggen-Roetgen


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2005)

*02.04.05*  >>>Obermaubach


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

*07.04.2005* > Wehebachtal


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2005)

*10.04.2005* > Rurtal und Narzissenwiesen


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

_*12.04.05* _ >> Ahrtal komplett


----------



## Vertexto (13. April 2005)

Hi, hier noch die Profiele der CTF`s von Grefraht und Wehr.
Gruß Gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1834047&postcount=13


----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2005)

_*17.04.05* _ >> 3 Täler 0 Sicht-Tour


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2005)

*12.04.2005* > Nordwanderweg (vorläufig das letzte Mal......)


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

*21.04.2005 > *VDH (zur Arbeit und zurück über Umwege)
*24.04.2005* > Zum UCI Worldcup in Spa und zurück (Bericht: Reigi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2005)

_*28.04.05* _ >> 1. FAR 2005 im 7Gebirge


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2005)

_*01.05.05* _ >> Mittleres Ahrtal


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2005)

*01.05.2005* >> Hitzeschlacht auf dem Eifelsteig


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2005)

*05.05.2005* >> WBTS-Tour mit Außenposten Breinig
Sogar am Vatertag ohne Bierpause...siehe Team Tomburg...


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2005)

*12.05.2005* >> VDH-Tour Roetgen/Obermaubach/Roetgen


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2005)

19.05.2005 >> Rurtal


----------



## XCRacer (22. Mai 2005)

22.05.2005 - Oil of Olef


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2005)

26.05.2005 - Oil of Olef (Höhenweg)


----------



## rpo35 (26. Mai 2005)

24.+26.05.2005 >> Roetgen/Kleinhau/Roetgen
(die ersten GPS Versuche...*g*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (30. Mai 2005)

*29.05.2005*  --> Vom Rheintal ins Wiedtal und wieder zurück...

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
                              Ralf


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2005)

*04.06.2005* >> Rurtal-Cross


----------



## XCRacer (4. Juni 2005)

*05.06.04 - MTB-Treff Omerbach - Vossenack (Trailkenner-Duell Part II)*


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2005)

_*04.06.05* _ >> Mittleres Ahrtal Teil 2


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2005)

_*05.06.05* _ >> TT-Rollfahrt im KoTTenforst


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2005)

*12.06.2005   * Bergisches Land Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2005)

21.06.2005 > Feierabendrunde Kalltal & Rurtal


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juli 2005)

*23.06.2005 *> Belgenbachtal / Monschau / Getzbachtal
*03.07.2005* > Rureifelcross (Bericht von XCRacer)
*05.07.2005* > Rursee Explorertour


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2005)

_*17.07.05* _ >> TeamTomburgTourenTag Tour 1 _(Bericht von Karin)_
_*17.07.05* _ >> TeamTomburgTourenTag Tour 2 
_*17.07.05* _ >> TeamTomburgTourenTag Tour 3 _(Kurzbericht von Markus)_


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

*25.07.2005 >* Roetgen/Obermaubach/Roetgen
*28.07.2005 >* Kalltal & Rursee
*30.07.2005 >* In fremden Revieren (Meroder Wald)
*04.08.2005 >* Stadtwald Aachen


----------



## rpo35 (8. August 2005)

*07.08.2005* > Ahrtal (Spontan-Tour mit spitfire4)

Ps: Danke für den Uphill des Monats Uwe... ...nä wat hast du fiese Tips auf Lager...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2005)

09.08.2005 Maare-Mosel Radweg 
11.08.2005 Nordschleife MTB-Tour


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2005)

*13.08.2005 - *Urftsee-Kermetertour


----------



## rpo35 (13. August 2005)

*09.08.2005* > Rursee Feierabendrunde
*12.08.2005* > Rurtal-Cross


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

*13.08.2005* > Roetgen/Nideggen/Roetgen


----------



## Handlampe (18. August 2005)

_*11.08.05* _ >> Die 1000 Meisterwerke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2005)

*19.08.2005* - Einruhr-Monschau


----------



## rpo35 (21. August 2005)

*18.08.2005* > Wurmtal (rechts)
*21.08.2005* > Explorer-Tour Nordeifel (links)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. August 2005)

*29.08.2005* - Billiger Wald - Eschweilertal - Feytal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. September 2005)

19.09.2005 - *Kommern - Heimbach  - Maria Wald *


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2005)

_*18.09.05* _ >> After-Alpencross


----------



## rpo35 (21. September 2005)

*27.08.2005* > Drei Täler Tour (rechts)
*17.09.2005* > Stadtwald Aachen (Link in der Tour 21.09.)
*21.09.2005* > Kalltal - Rursee


----------



## rpo35 (24. September 2005)

*23.09.2005* > Rurtalcross Short
(mit allen Trails der harten Variante + Getzbach-Trail !!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2005)

27.09.2005 - *Römerkanalrunde*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2005)

03.10.2005 - *Zum decke Tönnes *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2005)

*03.10.2005* > Stadtwald Aachen


----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

*5.10.2005* > KFL 15 Nightride


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2005)

*06.10.2005* > wieder Stadtwald Aachen


----------



## rpo35 (9. Oktober 2005)

*08.10.2005* > Rurtalcross (diesmal medium)


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

_*18.10.05* _ >> Tag&Nachtfahrt im 7 Gebirge


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

*23.10.2005* KFl - Lüderrich Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. Oktober 2005)

*25.10.05* > 1. Aachener Nightride


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2005)

29.10.2005 - Kleine Runde zum Bohnpfad / Gemünd


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2005)

31.10.2005 - Halloweentour - Zingsheim - Urft - Kall


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

*31.10.2005 >* Halloween Nightride in Roetgen


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2005)

*05.11.2005 >* Kalt, nass, dreckig und viel zu anstrengend


----------



## rpo35 (13. November 2005)

*10.11.2005 >* Nightride Roetgen
*12.11.2005 >* Roetgen-Dreiländereck-Roetgen


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2005)

*19.11.2005 >* Trailorgie in Ostbelgien


----------



## rpo35 (11. Dezember 2005)

*04.12.2005 > *Rurseeumrundung
*11.12.2005 >* Roetgen-Kalltal-Roetgen (direkt daneben)


----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. Dezember 2005)

*18.10.05* Heimbach -> Monschau -> Aachen:
die legendäre *Mondschein-Tour*!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (9. Januar 2006)

*08.01.06* > Gulpener Tocht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2006)

_*29.01.06* _ >> Zur Landskrone


----------



## XCRacer (5. März 2006)

*25.02.2006              - Omba Tour zum Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad*>>
Einer              der Premium-Guides des MTB-Tourentreff-Omerbach hatte die harten              Fakten im Vorfeld bereits dargelegt. Die heutige Ausfahrt sollte              über einen alten Downhill hinunter Richtung Obermaubach und              anschließend zum Pfarrer-Stoffels-Pfad bei Untermaubach führen.              Wie _hart_ die Fakten werden würden, konnte niemand erahnen.                                                  >>

*27.02.2006                                                  - WBTS-Tour zum Unteren Rurtal                                                  um Nideggen* >>
Über die Ausschreibung der heutigen "Karnevals-Verweigerer-Tour" am Rosenmontag wurde anfänglich gewitzelt. "Technisch schwer" und "nix für Anfänger"! Aber den beiteiligten Herren wurde wohl spätestens nach den Trails an den Buntsandsteinfelsen klar, dass hier Neulinge keine Freude gehabt hätten.>>

*04.03.2006              - Omba Tour zur Sophienhöhe*>>
Der erneute Wintereinbruch in der Nordeifel zwang die "Helden des Sturzes" zu einem Alternativprogramm. So ließ XCRacer seine Beziehungen spielen und heuerte für viel Geld einen Premium-Guide für eine Omba-Tour zur Sophienhöhe an. Dieser erwartete die Jungs (Cheng, RS-Hunter, HolyBen, MTB-Scout und XCRacer) bei Bourheim und führte die Gruppe zur der bekannten Abraumhalde bei Jülich.>>


----------



## blitzfitz (26. März 2006)

*26.03.2006 Sinfonie in C-Dur im Wiedtal* >> zur Tour 
Trailsinfonie mit netten Leuten vom Rhein- ins Wiedtal und zurück.


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2006)

25.03.06 - SM-Spielchen mit Schlamm-Hunter und Matschracer >>


----------



## blitzfitz (21. Juli 2006)

*17.07.2006 Rheinhöhenweg* 

Die diesjährige Tour von Rüdesheim nach Koblenz über den Rheinhöhenweg (102km, 2500 Hm): >>> zur Tour


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juli 2006)

*Touren des MTM seit Bestehen (04.08.2005) bzw. seit Umbenennung (06.06.2006) in TTL bis heute:*

*MTM*:

04.08.2005 Gründungstour des MTM in der Venne

11.08.2005 Workout-Biking zur Steinbachtalsperre

18.08.2005 Venne

24.08.2005 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

31.08.2005 Eifel - erweiterte Hausrunde

06.09.2005 Venne mit "Einblick"

11.09.2005 Ahrrunde ab Kalenborn

14.09.2005 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

21.09.2005 Eifel, die sogenannte "Enduro-Tour"

25.09.2005 Ahrrunde ab Kalenborn

29.09.2005 Stadtwald Rheinbach

06.10.2005 Tour de Alfter (Obikoven)

11.10.2005 Venne

20.10.2005 Nightride Alfter

27.10.2005 Nightride Alfter

10.11.2005 St. Martin-Nightride Eifel-Tomburg-Stadtwald

23.11.2005 Nightride Alfter

30.11.2005 Nightride Alfter

08.12.2005 Nightride Eifel Nikolaus-Nachlese-Tour

15.12.2005 Nightride Venne

18.12.2005 Rund um Wachtberg

21.12.2005 Nightride Alfter

05.01.2006 Nightride Alfter

18.01.2006 Nightride Alfter

25.01.2006 Ice-Eifel-Nightride

01.02.2006 Nightride Alfter

11.02.2006 Alfter-Todenfeld-Kalenborn

16.02.2006 Nightride Venne

24.02.2006 Nightride Alfter

07.03.2006 Spinning-Tour Alfter-Brühl

04.04.2006 Spinning-Tour-Alfter-Brühl

07.04.2006 Kottenforst

19.04.2006 Eifel BAM-Kurverwaltungsstrecke Nr. 7

26.04.2006 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

04.05.2006 Eifel BAM-Kurverwaltungsstrecke Nr. 4

18.05.2006 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

31.05.2006 Eifel-Vischel-Sahrbachtal


*TTL:*

07.06.2006 Spinnigrunde Alfter-Brühl

12.06.2006 Eifel Sahrbachtal

21.06.2006 Alfter-Todenfeld-Hilberath

24.06.2006 Ahrtal 5-Täler-Tour

28.06.2006 Hardtburg-Elefantenkopf-Schavener Heide

05.07.2006 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

12.07.2006 Eifel Altenahr

15.07.2006 Ahrtal 5-Täler-Tour

19.07.2006 Kottenforst (Obikoven)

Hinweise: Teilweise auch noch parallele Berichterstattung in Nähe des angegebenen Posts vorhanden. Aufgelistet wurden nur Touren, bei dem das MTM/TTL "Veranstalter" war, nicht dagegen Berichte über mitgefahrene Touren.


----------



## blitzfitz (26. September 2006)

*19.08. - 26.08. 2006 AlpenX 2006: Garmisch - Torbole*

Den Bericht zum Team Tomburg Alpencross findet ihr im TT Thread, also hier.

Viel Spass beim Lesen,

Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2006)

Gesammelte Werke von 2006


----------



## Cheng (15. Oktober 2006)

Omba-Oil-of-Olaf! 14.10.2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (21. Oktober 2006)

*19.08. - 26.08. 2006 AlpenX 2006: Garmisch - Torbole*

Den Bericht zum Team Tomburg Alpencross findet ihr im TT Thread unter den folgenden Links.

Tag 1
Tag 2
Tag 3
Tag 4
Tag 5
Tag 6
Tag 7

Die filmischen Meisterwerke gibt es hier.

Viel Spass beim Lesen,

Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2006)

Unterwegs in fremden Revieren  
*
22.10.06 - Obermaubach - Wehebachtalsperre*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2006)

*28.10.06 - Panoramatour nach Vlatten*


----------



## blitzfitz (29. Oktober 2006)

*16.09.2006 Singletrails für Einsteiger*

Den Bericht zum Singletrail Happening im Wiedtal bei Linz findet ihr unter dem folgenden Link:
Bericht

Ciao,
     Ralf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2006)

28.11.06 - Kommern - Heimbach - Hirschley - Maria Wald


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2006)

*03.12.2006 - Panoramatour - Kommern - Steinbach *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. März 2007)

*Mallorca: M-Bike Tourenwoche vom 25.02.2007 - 04.03.2007*

Teil 1 Teil 2 Teil 3

Viel Spaß!


----------



## blitzfitz (12. März 2007)

*11.03.2007* > Die "Ich will's wissen Tour"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2007)

06.04.07 - *Bad Münstereifel - Erftquelle - Nöthener Tannen*


----------



## blitzfitz (30. April 2007)

*29.04.2007* > Wiedtal Singletrails - BestOf Edition


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2007)

_14.4.07_ >> *Lieserpfad*

Teil 1

Teil 2


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Mai 2007)

*05.05.2007* > Wiedtal Singletrails für Einsteiger


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2007)

18.05.2007 Runde durch die Ville


----------



## reigi (12. Juni 2007)

Der "Längste Downhill von Belgien": http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=109&Itemid=111


----------



## reigi (17. Juni 2007)

und heute waren wir in und um Jalhay


----------



## reigi (17. Juni 2007)

Und heute waren wir in und um Jalhay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (7. Juli 2007)

_01.07.07_ *TT Best of Edition:* Kottenforst

Bericht   zur Krabbelgruppe von _Helmut_

Bericht zur Krabbelgruppe von _Karin_

Bericht zur schnelleren Gruppe von _mir_


----------



## supasini (7. Juli 2007)

Best of Edition: Rund um Euskirchen (17.06.2007)
Bericht von mir


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2007)

08.07.2007:
Das Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen...

Hier der Bericht


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. August 2007)

Georouten um Gerolstein

Crossrad durch das Ahrtal zur Hohen Acht am Nürburgring

Crossrad Kylltalradweg bis nach Trier

Durch die grüne Hölle Rad am Ring 

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2007)

14.08.2007 - Monschau - Kalterherberg - Rohren

15.08.2007 - Bad Münstereifel - Kombi aus Route 2 und 4


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2007)

22.08.07 - Wasserscheide - Liersbachtal ( Kombi 5 und 8 MTB-Eifel )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2007)

25.08.07 Kommern - Tomburg


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

*Rund um Euskirchen rockt das Ahrtal*
Bericht hier: 
Teil 1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4003611&postcount=433
Teil 2: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4003613&postcount=434

martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2007)

28.08.07 - Kommern - Rurtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2007)

_16.08.07_ *TT-Trailprobe an der Mosel* 

Teil 1

Teil 2


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2007)

23.09.2007 - Nette Herbstrunde: Hellenthal - Einruhr - Vogelsang - Schleiden


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2007)

*01.09. - 08.09.2007 AlpenX 2007: Kirchberg - Torbole*

Den Bericht zum Team Tomburg Alpencross findet ihr im TT Thread unter den folgenden Links:
Tag 1
Tag 2
Tag 3
Tag 4
Tag 5
Tag 6
Tag 7
Tag 8

Viel Spass beim Lesen,
                               Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2007)

_09.12.07_ *Ahrtalglühen*


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2008)

_*03.02.08: *_ From mud till snow till mud Tour 2008


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2008)

So, hier mal wieder was für alle selbstquäler:

01.05.08 - Der Wildnistrail - Höfen - Zerkall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2008)

Und wieder hat der Trailschreck zugeschlagen:

10.05.2008 - Effelsberg - Radioteleskop - Hochtürmer

[ Kombination aus Tour 7 und 9 aus MTB-Eifel ]


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2008)

11.05.2008 - Große Eifelumrundung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2008)

13.05.2008 - Kommern - Neffelbach - Heimbach


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2008)

_*12.05.08: *_Pfingsttour zur Hohen 8


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2008)

Hab wiedermal ne Tour gedreht:

*22.05.08 -* Zingsheim - Blankenheim - Reifferscheid


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2008)

Der Trailschreck war wieder unterwegs:

06.06.08 - Kommern - Flamersheimer Wald - Steinbach


----------



## supasini (6. Juli 2008)

supasinis Geburtstagstour 2008: Trailmassaker "Rund um Euskirchen" 21.06.2008
Bericht hier und hier oder hier


----------



## supasini (6. Juli 2008)

und unser "AlpenX" 2007 - Rundtour von St. Anton aus nach Süden
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2007/transalp_2007.html


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juli 2008)

*Kronenburger Tropfen*. 115 km, 200 Hm

http://www.xcracer.de/stre08_kronenburger-tropfen.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juli 2008)

*26.07.08 - Kommern - Wollseifen - Sauermühle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2008)

Soderle, Hubi's 50te Jubiläumstour:

*02.08.08 - Blankenheim - Kommern* ( via "alter" Eifelsteig oder auch Burgen Route )

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## XCRacer (9. August 2008)

06.08. - 09.08.2008: Omba-Eifelcross (OeX) Trier - Eschweiler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. August 2008)

11.08.2008 - *Kommern - Sahrbach - Vischel*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2008)

Samstag-Vormittagstürchen:

16.08.08 - Simmerath - Rurtal - Kalltal


----------



## XCRacer (17. August 2008)

Das nächste mal, wenn du in der Ecke bist, bitte das Belgenbachtal mit einbauen. Einer der schönsten Trails der Region. Unten dann Flussabwärts über HWW Richtung Talsperre. Auch sehr schön  .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2008)

Ah ok, danke für den Tip ! Werd mal schaun wo ich das bei meinen nächsten Touren mit einbaue ! Wollte wenns Wetter einigermassen passt mal schaun ob Ende nächster Woche noch was geht, hab ja momentan Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2008)

*19.08.2008 - Dauner Maare - Lieser - Strohn*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2008)

So, Urlaub fast am Ende, einen hab ich aber noch:

*21.08.08 - Kesternich - Zweifall - Belgenbachtal*

Besten Dank nochmal @XC Racer


----------



## XCRacer (7. September 2008)

07.09.08 - Benefiztour Derichsweiler
  			06.09.08 - Wildpark Schmidt
  			30.08.08 - Spätsommer Highlights
Grüüüße, die Ombas !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (11. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 06.08. - 09.08.2008: Omba-Eifelcross (OeX) Trier - Eschweiler


Hi René,

schöne Bilder und Bericht. Hättest Du eventuell GPS-Daten über die o.g. Route?

VG Mikkael


----------



## XCRacer (11. September 2008)

Schau mal hier! Das ist der Entwurf. Die letztenendes gefahrene Route kann ich dir gerne per mail schicken.

Grüüüße René


----------



## mikkael (11. September 2008)

Absolut genial!  Daaaaaanke!

Mikkael


----------



## XCRacer (10. Oktober 2008)

04.10.2008 - Jubeltour, die vierte
  			03.10.08 - Tag der deutschen Einheit
  			01.10.08 - JubelTESTtour
  			27.09.08 - Aktion burnsONbike erfolgreich!
  			21.09.08 - WE der Meisterschaften


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2008)

So, konnt auch endlich nochmal was für euch aufzeichnen:

*12.10.08 - Herbstrunde: Kommern - Blankenheim - Urfttal*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2008)

Supa Wettah Hearbstrunde:

*20.10.2008 - Kommern - Schafbachtal - Einruhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Oktober 2008)

19.10.08 - Einsteigertour
  			18.10.08 - Laubbubengeschichten
  			11.10.08 - Das HB-Männchen von Nideggen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ahrtürchen:

*23.10.08 - Ahrtour ab Mayschoss*


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Herr Schraeg, da hast du aber ein paar feine Trails an der Ahr ausgelassen, würde empfehlen, mal bei Herrn Handlampe oder bei mir mitzufahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2008)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, die Trails die ich angesteuert hab waren dann doch nich so berauschend bzw. haben sehr aua getan. Is halt doch besser mit Leuten die sich auskennen 

mal sehn, vielleicht klinke ich mich demnächst mal irgendwo ein, obwohl mit dem biketransport wirds dannn demnächts bei mir etwas schwierig, die männer in grün hätten gerne für vier wochen meinen Lappen !

schaun mer mal ........


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2008)

*09.11.2008 - Stadtkyll - Schneifel u. Bunkertour*


----------



## XCRacer (18. Januar 2009)

17.01.09 - Tour der offenen Schranken
  			03.01.08 - Willkommen-2009-Tour
  			26.12.08 - Weihnachtstour
  			13.12.08 - Ein Quantum Frost


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2009)

So, Samstach mal zur wilden Burg gefahren:

*10.04.09 - Kommern - Marmagen - Wildenburg*







*Korrekter Rasenschnitt oder ?*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2009)

*26.04.09 - Kommern - Obermaubach - Mestrenger Mühle - Heimbach*


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2009)

Warste ja fast in meiner Heimat 

21.04.08 - MTB-Tour duch die Heimet über Gey, Kleinhau, Hürtgenwald
18.04.09 - Wasserspielchen
14.04.09 - Spendenübergabe
11.04.09 - Glühwein Ostertour die Dritte!
  		29.03.09 - Einsteigertour
21.03.09 - Mal schau'n Tour
20.03.09 - FREI-tag im Rurtal
07.03.09 - The four Horsemen
28.02.09 - Frühlingserwachen
14.02.09 - Valentinstour
07.02.09 - Schlammassel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Warste ja fast in meiner Heimat



 ich komme immer näher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2009)

Rolltouren mit dem TT oder:

Unterwegs mit Ganoven

_15.4.09:_ *Von Bad Breisig zum Laacher See*


Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3


----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2009)

Ein Feierabendbiker-Reisebericht: Luxemburg - Unfinished Business


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2009)

*07.05.09 Moselkern - Monreal - Elzbachtal*


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2009)

*Willingen 2009*

Tag.1
Tag.2
Tag.3

Kommentare BITTE NICHT HIER reinschreiben .


----------



## Loriot76 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Sven,

da habt ihr ja fast die gleichen Touren gefahren wie ich mit meinen Jungs die Woche davor auch. Nur mit der Ausnahme, dass wir stark angefahren, aber auch stark nachgelassen haben. 
Haben zuerst die Diemelsee-Tour gemacht, dann oben bei Brilon eine über 35 km und zum Schluss die Kahle Pön (ich erinnere mich noch mit Schrecken an die steile Auffahrt zur Mitte der Etappe im Wald). 

Tolle Fotos habt ihr geschossen, das ein oder andere kam mir auch bekannt vor. Wart ihr zum Schluss auch unten am Bikepark in Willingen? Da kann man ja man für "Anfänger" bisschen rumcrossen..... 

Bis bald mal wieder auf ne Tour
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Loriot76 (12. Mai 2009)

Ne ich meine den Aufstieg bei der Kahle Pön Tour. Da ging es in nem Nadelwald ziemlich heftig hoch, aber das ging es ja auch auf den anderen Touren.   Die Abfahrt am ersten Tag (Diemelseetour) über ziemlich losen Untergrund (der bei euch wohl etwas nasser war) war echt heftig. Steil und lang, so dass die Bremsen ziemlich heiß wurden. 

Unsere Unterkunft war in Schwalefeld (oder so ähnlich) und wir hatten knapp 4 km bis Willingen, also kannst bei jeder Tour nochmal 8 km dazu rechnen.  

Der Mini-Bike-Park war nochmal zum Austoben ganz gut. Zwar recht klein, aber immerhin.....


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Loriot76 (12. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Seit Ihr denn auch die Freeride Strecke runter


 
Ne, wir waren nicht auf den Berg in Willingen rauf. Beine waren am Abend zu schlapp. Außerdem mussten wir Sonntag nicht allzu spät zurück. Deswegen nur noch die kleine Kahle Pön Runde. Spaßig war es allemal, zumal bei uns die ganze Zeit die Sonne schien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2009)

Jungens,  habt ihr mal auf das erste Posting in diesem Fred geachtet





Handlampe schrieb:


> *Tourenberichte für Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung *
> 
> 
> Ich möchte hier einen Sammelthread für alle Berichteschreiber aufmachen.
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2009)

16.05.09 - Schmidt - Obermaubach - Wehebach - Kalltalsperre


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2009)

23.05.09 - Gerolstein - Kommern


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Mai 2009)

Ahrtal von Kalenborn

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35209.html

K-Weg vom Schöllerhof

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34872.html

Dhünntalsperre II

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34473.html

Unteres Wuppertal

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34130.html

Rursee von Hergarten

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33401.html

Dhünntalsperre I

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33104.html

Rund um die Müngstener Brücke

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.32870.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2009)

Gestern nen Runde für den guten Zweck gedreht:
07.06.2009 Ritas kleine Schritte - MTB Tour in Elsenborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Juni 2009)

01.06.2009 - Westerwaldsteig von Hachenburg nach Bad Hönnigen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2009)

14.06.09 10. Rhenser Radmarathon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2009)

26.07.09 - Manderscheid - Himmerod - Hasborn - Vulkanbikeparktour


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2009)

18.08.09- Kommern - Forsthaus Dedenborn


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. September 2009)

22.08.09 - 4 Touren in Leogang / Österreich

01.09.09 - Kommern - Rurseeumrundung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2009)

24.10.09 - Kommern - Vogelsang


----------



## blitzfitz (5. Juli 2010)

*20.06.2010 BestOf Edition Wiedtaltrails*

Trails bis zum Abwinken im Wiedtal.

zur Tour - Teil 1

zur Tour - der Bericht

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (19. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Fred passiert wohl gar nichts mehr, oder? 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> In diesem Fred passiert wohl gar nichts mehr, oder?
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Wir fahren ja auch keine Touren mehr


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> In diesem Fred passiert wohl gar nichts mehr, oder?
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



...wird wieder Zeit für eine Blitzfitz-Tour! 

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

